# Faithfull CARPBAG Carpenters Tool Set



## tiger_ted (8 Oct 2012)

Evening alll. First post here.

A 7-piece Carpenters Tool Set is selling for £51.99 on Amazon at the moment [I can't post links yet].

_Faithfull CARPBAG Carpenters Tool Set (7 Pieces)_

Is this good value and are they any good for a beginner set?

Thanks


----------



## pedder (8 Oct 2012)

Hi Ted,

the best tips for beginners, Ive read: (Today I could probably be a serious woodworker, if I wouldn't have startetd to make my own saws to save some money, but followed thes tips)

- Choose a project and buy the tools you need for this project. Not more - not less. 

- Buy quality, vintage or new.

I can't imagine one project, all the tools in that set would be needed and no tool more. Despite quality, this is not a good kit for beginners. 


If you want to use edge tools (planes, chissels, scraper) you have to learn to sharpen. 

From a german view: in UK the best point to start buying tools seems to be workshop heaven. A cheap quality sharpening system and good cheap handplanes (Qiangsheng) and cheap good chisel (Narex). Best beginners saws: Veritas

Cheers 
Pedder


----------



## Jelly (8 Oct 2012)

Having looked, it seems to be a set of marking tools, and two planes... If you don't have them already, the marking out tools will definately be useful, how soon however is less certain.

I actually own a Faithful No. 4 plane, and rather like it; it's a well made, bailey style plane which performs as any other; mine gets used as an intermediate between the jack plane and smoothing plane on big workpieces, it's capable of taking very fine shavings, yet has the capacity to remove more material when desired.

The suitablity for you as a beginner is determined mainly by what you intend/desire to make; but to generalise, that set, combined with a cheap hardpoint saw, a slightly less cheap gents saw, four intermediate sized bevel edged chisels, a mallet, maybe a mitre/tenon saw and most certainly a sharp pencil or two, will give you the basic equpment to make a suprisingly wide range of items.

I would echo Pedder's comments on learning to sharpen being a neccesity; personally I'd advocate getting a beat up chisel off ebay and a cheap double sided oilstone then practicing freehand sharpening with it until you're happy... If you cock up once or twice, no harm done; when you crack it, you'll have a new addition to bothyour toolchest and skillset.


----------



## baldpate (8 Oct 2012)

I'm sure this is not the best starter set of hand tools.

For example, there are NO saws. I can't imagine how you would make anything without some sort of saw. Similarly, not even one chisel! And yet there are tools you are not likely to need except occasionally, such as the spokeshave and the sliding bevel. 

I don't think Faithfull tools are going to be high quality. For some tools, this doesn't matter too much - a mortice/marking gauge isn't complicated, and as long as the points are sharp and the clamp works it will do the job. 

A plane, however, is actually quite a subtle tool and there are lots of things that have to be right for it to work properly - most budget modern planes really don't get these things right, leaving you with a tool which frustrates you because it won't do the job you expect properly.

Pedder's advice is right on:


pedder":11q3bodg said:


> - Choose a project and buy the tools you need for this project. Not more - not less.
> ...
> - Buy quality, vintage or new
> ....
> From a german view: in UK the best point to start buying tools seems to be workshop heaven. A cheap quality sharpening system and good cheap handplanes (Qiangsheng) and cheap good chisel (Narex).


----------



## Jelly (8 Oct 2012)

baldpate":31xq15fi said:


> I'm sure this is not the best starter set of hand tools.
> 
> I don't think Faithfull tools are going to be high quality.



It's not that it's not a good set of starter tools, so much as it's just not a well thought out combination of tools at all; they don't compliment each other especially well.

That said, I disagree on the quality of Faithful tools; we have a works deal on them, so both I and most of my collegues have varying tools from them* in daily use... Never had an issue with them not performing as they should; They're well made, fuctional tools, generally (but definately not always) at a reasonable price... More power to the Indians!

*Including several No. 4 and No. 7 planes; in fact their planes seem slightly higher quality than is average for their range in general.


----------



## GazPal (9 Oct 2012)

This is a pretty good initial/starter set of tools for marking out and planing and something on which a beginner/an experienced craftsman can build/re-build a tool kit.

As listed:

*"Carpenters 7 piece kit comprising of:

No.4 Plane
60½ Block Plane
Spokeshave
Try Square 225mm (9in)
Sliding Bevel 225mm (9in)
Marking Knife 175mm (7in)
Mortice & Marking Gauge 150mm (6in)

Supplied in a sturdy carrying and storage case."*

Simply add other pieces of equipment as and when needed and enjoy using them. :wink:


----------



## Anima (9 Oct 2012)

I'm a beginner as well. I don't know much about quality but I've been doing a fair bit of buying on fleabay and carboots.

My kit is as follows:
No 5 whitmore plane £15 at a carboot. Nothing special but does the job.
No 102 Stanley USA block plane £10 on eBay. Pretty good and dead handy for tidying stuff up.
Square £0.50 at a carboot. Does what it says on the tin.
Coping saw and blades £0.50 at a carboot. Essential for joint work I would suggest.
3x chisels £1 at a carboot. Poor quality but sharp. They chop wood...that's all that's needed isn't it?
Saw from B&Q £15.
The essential woodworker by Robert wearing £11 on fleabay. Recommended here and if you can get hold of o e its worth it.
4 x water sharpening stones £55 bought on here after a plea in the wanted section. Just waiting for honing guide now.
My work bench is an tv stand with an old vice attached to it. It's bloody heavy so perfect until I make something bigger.
Plus some other DIY type stuff (sand paper, pencils, glue, drill etc)

I'm making dovetailed boxes at the moment which is a bit difficult without a bandsaw but not insurmountable.
Next on my list is mortice & tenon joints so I can make doors. So next on my list of stuff to buy is a router, shoulder plane and a tenon saw.

If you're after hobby packs of wood give "interesting timbers" a call (google it). They do a 20kg mixed pack of wood for £46 delivered.


----------



## Fromey (9 Oct 2012)

I cut my teeth on a Faithful plane set (No4 and block plane in a nice wooden box). At the time I was chuffed to bits by it. The wooden box seemed to me to connote quality. I'm now older and wiser.

I still use the block plane although it's a little light. I'm intending to upgrade it to a Qiangsheng soon, simply for the better weight and thicker blade; chattering with the Faithful block is somewhat noticeable.

The No. 4 however is a piece of garbage and I only really understood it was garbage until after I bought my Qiangsheng no. 4 and so could compare. Initially I thought it was just me not knowing how to set and use the plane, but now I'm convinced it's the plane. I now use it only for very rough work like planing down some fence posts or if I suspect there may be a nail in some old wood.

Moral of the story; I personally will never buy a Faithful tool again (although they're better quality than Draper).

As an alternative, you might want to consider Crown tools which are a bit more expensive, but also a bit better quality.

However, having said all of this, if you're beginning (and I still consider myself to be a beginner), then a Faithful set to try your hand at woodworking isn't such a bad idea. It's a minimum investment that will give you some tools to mangle wood with to see if you like or have any talent for it. Just keep in mind that your results may be let down a bit by the tools, rather than your ability (I know, a good workman never blames his tools).


----------



## tiger_ted (11 Oct 2012)

Thanks for the advice folks. I think the idea of buying according to what I need for my next project sounds a really good idea and the rest about quality of tools I can take on board too.


----------

